# RayOVac Highbeam headlamp at Costco (item# 185790, LUX3AAHDLT-B)



## Itchrelief (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello all, I'm new to flashlights and headlights so I am not very well versed on the terminology, so please bear with me.

I was at the Norwalk, CA Costco this morning and I passed by a headlamp for sale that was missing the price placard. I forgot the brand and name of the lamp, but I think it had Rayovac batteries so I am assuming it was made by, or at least repackaged by, Rayovac.

I think it said it used 3AA cells, said it had something like a K2 LED, put out 85 (?) lumens, and had some sort of compartment at the back of the headband for a rear-facing light, I am assuming so that if you are using this thing in a situation with vehicle traffic, you don't get run over. I also seem to remember it advertised itself as being waterproof.

http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/lux3aahdlt-b.shtml seems to be fairly similar to the specs I remember. 

Has anyone seen this thing and know if its any good and what the price is? Sorry if this has been covered before, but my search skills are fairly poor.

Thanks.


----------



## ve7mdt (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

Friend bought one in Bellingham, WA Costco. He said it is the Rayovac Luxeon K2 headlight. He also said that it is brighter than all his LED flashlights (he does not own anything above a 3W Luxeon). It is $14.99 and a very good deal. It is not available in Costco Canada yet.

Because of using 3 AA instead of AAA, they put the compartment in the back, and then adding red LED on the back as well.

K2 is bright but not as efficient than Cree CE from what I read, so they must use AA to keep it going, but adding to the weight and size.

If you are looking for brightness (like my friend) then this is it. If you are looking for size and weight, then may be some 1W Luxeon might be be enough (like the Princeton Tec EOS that I have).

I don't post much here, I was searching for review of the same thing and cannot find any mentioning. Can't even get a search result because nobody said anything. For some reason your post did not come up in the search.


----------



## Itchrelief (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

Thanks for the info. My Costco is wants 15.79 for it (they finally got the price placard up). 

Unfortunately it was only "water resistant" according to the packaging. Does your friend have anything to say whether water seems to bother it or not? I was thinking about putting it in the glovebox in case I ever have to change a tire or put on tire chains when it's snowing out in the mountains, and didn't want the thing to start going crazy on me because the snow melted and started dripping into the electronics.

The price still isn't bad, and it doesn't have to be wonderful just for changing tires and putting on chains, considering I normally wouldn't be out in the middle of nowhere in a snowstorm at midnight anyways. 

I guess it isn't a real aficionado's light, therefore the lack of reviews? Maybe the fact that the red LED is on the back instead of the front?


----------



## f22shift (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

is this the same as the river rock k2 headlamp?
which has a 85 lumen rating and a back 3aa holder with rear led.


----------



## hiredgun (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

I just purchased one today. Costco in Silverdale, WA. It was the first item stacked next to the door--I couldn't miss it. For under $16.00 I had to try one. The headlamp has four modes, Max bright, moderate, low and strobe/flash. The rear has a red light/bar with on and strobe/flash. I'm not much of a good reviewer, but for the money it is an outstanding value. I will post some links to pictures at the very least for you all (I'm also not a great photographer either).

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/hiregun/IMG_3523.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/hiregun/IMG_3521.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/hiregun/IMG_3520.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/hiregun/IMG_3518.jpg


----------



## f22shift (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*



hiredgun said:


> I just purchased one today. Costco in Silverdale, WA. It was the first item stacked next to the door--I couldn't miss it. For under $16.00 I had to try one. The headlamp has four modes, Max bright, moderate, low and strobe/flash. The rear has a red light/bar with on and strobe/flash. I'm not much of a good reviewer, but for the money it is an outstanding value. I will post some links to pictures at the very least for you all (I'm also not a great photographer either).
> 
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/hiregun/IMG_3523.jpg
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/hiregun/IMG_3521.jpg
> ...


 

yeah that's the riverrock k2, $25 at target. under $16 is a steal for this IMO


----------



## NotTooBright (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

I bought one of these over the weekend because I figured it was worth $16 to try it out. Very bright! It's definitely a spot light. Kind of round-ish with a flattened top. Nicely angle-adjustable, but not exatly a light-weight with the 3 AAs in there. The battery comparment has an o-ring seal, so I'm thinking that rain/snow wouldn't be an issue at all. I wouldn't swim with the thing, though.

Very nice for the $. Oh yeah, it's regulated - so the brightness should last through the life of the 3 AAs.


----------



## MorePower (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

I wouldn't call it regulated; not by a long shot. On high with 3 alkaline cells, there's a typical sloping discharge curve. Using Nimh cells, the curve should be quite a bit flatter.

Still, it ran 3 hours to 50%, and 9 hours to 25%, with continued (albeit very low) output past 12 hours. Intermittent use would improve these runtime numbers, of course, as would use of the lower output levels.


----------



## NotTooBright (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

The packaging stated that this was a regulated headlamp - so that the light would remain at full output even as the battery voltage drooped. Did you find that not to be the case?


----------



## MorePower (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*



NotTooBright said:


> The packaging stated that this was a regulated headlamp - so that the light would remain at full output even as the battery voltage drooped. Did you find that not to be the case?



Not the case at all. On high output, there was a steadily dropping output curve, which pretty much matches what you'd see from an alkaline cell. If you were to use Nimh cells, the output should be pretty constant.


----------



## HWman (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

I just bought Costco's (item 185790) *Rayovac* headlamp (*LUX3AAHDLT-B*) for just under $16 plus tax. It appears to be the same as the headlamp on Rayovac's web site (http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/lux3aahdlt-b.shtml), but the Costco packaging is silver/blue instead of silver/green.


*Description:*

It has a K2 LED (no mention of Luxeon on the packaging) in the front and a single red LED bar (about 1.5 inches long) on the rear battery pack (3AA).

There is a center elastic strap for the top of your head. It can be removed by sliding the strap out of the narrow gap in the retaining bracket (on the front headlamp and rear battery pack).

The front LED housing has pivots at the bottom, so the top of the housing rotates downward. The power cord enters the housing at the left pivot point. The five mode (Maximum=100%, Optimum=50%, Economy=25%, strobe light (close to two times per second), and off) push button switch is on the top. 

There appears to be an anomaly in the front switch because the first press sometimes does nothing. This fault occurs only on the first press (never when changing from one mode to the next). The anomaly has occurred as frequently as two cycles in a row and, maybe, fifteen cycles later. The only consistency appears to be that the light is off for at least a few moments (up to minutes) before the failure to turn on.

The single red LED "bar" on the battery pack is operated by a push button switch below the power out cord on the left side of the battery pack. There are three modes (on, strobe (less close to two times per second), and off). Unusually, the LED must always operate through the three modes (i.e. - OFF to ON to STROBE to OFF to ON to STROBE to OFF).


The red LED is mounted subsurface, pointing perpendicularly from left to right. The clear lens reflects the light dimly out the back. This contruction is a problem. At 45 degree angles, the light is dim from the left side and bright from the right side.

In the United States, riding along the right-side curb means the rear facing red LED is ten times brighter from the sidewalk side than the street side. Regardless, it is a single LED so don't expect that much help in any case. Indoors, in a dimly lit room, the red LED light is rather dim anyway.

The right side of the battery pack rotates counter-clockwise to open. It requires a lot of force and I get the feeling that it might break sooner rather than later. A thin clear plastic thread slides in and out with the lid so you won't lose it (at least until the thread breaks).

The two outside batteries go in positive terminal inside and the middle battery goes negative terminal inside. A set of Eveready 2500 mAh NiMh batteries were a tight fit. I had to push them in, but they still slid out when shaken.

The package claims DC-DC "Regulated circuitry provides maximum light output throughout entire life of battery". I switched between alkalines and NiMh batteries, but I didn't notice any difference. If I had two units, I could make a better comparison.

The package claims "up to 20 hours of continuous runtime", water resistant, 85 lumens, and lifetime warranty.


*Use:*

Please note, it is always rather bright outside in my neighbor hood. I have a hard time distinguishing the intensity of the dim portion of the beam.

The central portion of the beam is shaped like a hybrid between a square and a circle. The edge is irregular when pointed on a flat wall, however, this was not noticeable when walking around the yard. The transition from the central portion of the beam to the spill was not harsh (like the original Inova X1 or River Rock 1AA). The beam itself is impressively uniform and, this morning, I don't remember it having any hotspots that I noticed.

There is very little spill (i.e. - it is rather dim) outside the central portion of the beam. It is useable (nothing like the original Inova X1, but more than the original River Rock 2AA); I did not get the feeling that I had tunnel vision. The spill is very dim compared to the MagLED 4D's outside edge.

Outside, the Rayovac headlamp (LUX3AAHDLT-B) uniformly lit up a moderately wide area (of six feet wide at about 20 feet away). The MagLED 4D's central spot was several times brighter, but it was only about 1.5 feet wide. Under 20 to 30 feet, the Rayovac is clearly the winner (depending upon your application).

My reference test is to illuminate the house across the street. The Rayovac headlamp covers the house but is dim by CPF standards. The outlines become bushes (not criminals hiding). Again, remember that I don't go into night vision because there is sooo much ambient street lighting. The MagLED 4D lights it up nicely and casts strong shadows; it is clearly the winner here.

I get the feeling that Rayovac is like a movie camera light panning around the yard. Even though I haven't ridden a bicycle in decades (it's too dangerous with California drivers...), I think this light might be suitable for night riding (of which I have no experience with a good light). It is both bright enough and has a width that might eliminate surprises leaping out of the darkness.

I tried searching the tomatoes and eggplants for pests and was very pleased with the uniform lighting. At about two feet, the tomato leaves were too bright. I thought that I made a mistake by running the light on high. My mistake! The light was on low (25%)!


*Caveats:*

On the lowest light setting (25%), the strobing of the LED (to achieve the light output reduction) is distinctively noticeable on quickly moving objects. For example, if I quickly wave my hand in front of the beam, I can see dozens of fingers partially frozen by the stroboscopic effect.

After only one night, I am not sure whether I have a mild stress headache and I see the stroboscopic effect or whether the stroboscopic effect caused eye strain and a subsequent mild headache.

This headlamp is much heavier than the Princeton Tec EOS. Additionally, the bulky mass of straps, cables, and plastic boxes can be problematic. The construction is not robust but not entirely flimsy either. I especially have doubts about the cable entering the front housing at the pivot point. I suspect that wire is a weakness due to frequent rotation, vibration, and the occasional snagging.


*Conclusions:*

After only one night, I love this light. Iff "it is the same as the River Rock" [I hate that phrase], it is a good value at $25. However, for $16 at Costco, the Rayovac headlamp (LUX3AAHDLT-B) is a steal. 

When weight and size are not a problem, I will take this headlamp over the Princeton Tec EOS without hesitation. Especially since I love AA batteries...


----------



## kevinm (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

Anyone have the Costco item number?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## HWman (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

You could read my post above and find it there...


----------



## Brlux (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

I picked one up the other day and have some observations. It is definatly an excelent headlamp for the price. and by far the best thing you will find for under $20 or perhaps even $30.

*Cons*
The package claims the light is regulated for constant brightness and even claims to contain a DC/DC converter which would be preferable to a linear regulator. Being the curious being that I am I took it compleatly apart as soon as I got home. It definatly doesn't have a DC/DC converter as that would require an inductor which it doesn't have. It seems to only have a PWM circuit which is used to give the differnt brightnes levels and has no effect on the highest level. I don't see how the claim of regulation is anything short of a compleatly false. The heat sink for the K2 is a small piece of aluminum which probably doesn't have much more than twice the surface area of a star board. It is also compleatly incased inside the plastic housing so there is not much heat transfer to the outside world. The PWM dimming is to low of a frequency and is very notacable and anoying to use. 

*Pros
*There is limited use of orings for water resistance but I would not submerse the light in water. The rear flash is kinda nice. The beam is quite bright on high and tightly colomated which unfortunatly has no spill to the beam. I really like that it runs on AA which cost about the same as AAA and have about 3 times the power of AAA.


----------



## ve7mdt (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

Sorry about posting the wrong price, my friend (often) gave me the wrong price (as he's not an accurate kinda guy). The price posted by others is correct.

I'll be going to the US and trying to buy a couple of them, as it's not available in Costco in Canada (yet).


----------



## Brlux (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

I have an update on the waterproof characteristics of this light. I went snorkeling and playing in the ocean with a backback on. I accidently left this headlamp in the bottom of my bag and it was in the water for over an hour and a half. It spent most of that time at a depth of less than a foot with a maximum depth of probably 2 feet. When I got out and realized it had experienced the adventure with me I was shocked to find it had absolutely no water in it and still functioned perfectly. I had even completely disassembled and reassembled it the day before so I would have expected that to have compromised it's water integrity but alas it did not. Another thumbs up for this affordable headlamp.


----------



## Itchrelief (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*



Brlux said:


> I would have expected that to have compromised it's water integrity but *alas* it did not.



Kind of a love-hate relationship with this thing I take it? 

Thanks everyone for the information. I think I'll pick this up the next time I'm at Costco. Should work just fine for what I am planning to use it for.


----------



## NotTooBright (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

*



Cons
The package claims the light is regulated for constant brightness and even claims to contain a DC/DC converter which would be preferable to a linear regulator. Being the curious being that I am I took it compleatly apart as soon as I got home. It definatly doesn't have a DC/DC converter

Click to expand...

* 

The lack of a regulator on this lamp is really starting to bug me. Isn't it illegal to state something so specific on the packaging which is completely false?? My curiosity got the better of me yesterday and I connected this to an adjustable power supply. As soon as the voltage dropped below 4.5V, the light started to dim. It was honestly somewhat heartbreaking.
:shakehead


----------



## Brlux (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

It is called the Highbeam if anyone is interested.


----------



## kevinm (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*



HWman said:


> You could read my post above and find it there...



Thanks! I should really have coffee before posting...


----------



## Archangel (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

None at my Costco. Wonder if it's a west coast thing.


----------



## ltiu (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*



Itchrelief said:


> Hello all, I'm new to flashlights and headlights so I am not very well versed on the terminology, so please bear with me.
> 
> I was at the Norwalk, CA Costco this morning and I passed by a headlamp for sale that was missing the price placard. I forgot the brand and name of the lamp, but I think it had Rayovac batteries so I am assuming it was made by, or at least repackaged by, Rayovac.
> 
> ...



Target sells the exact same lights under the River Rock brand for $24.99. I am very happy with it.


----------



## Joseph13 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

Hello all,

I bought this very light, *HIGHBEAM* (costco # 185790) last weekend, and think for about $16.00 it is good for a loaner emergency headlight.

As for the comment of

NotTooBright

The lack of a regulator on this lamp is really starting to bug me. Isn't it illegal to state something so specific on the packaging which is completely false?? My curiosity got the better of me yesterday and I connected this to an adjustable power supply. As soon as the voltage dropped below 4.5V, the light started to dim. It was honestly somewhat heartbreaking.
:shakehead

YES IT IS ILLEGAL! HOWEVER, Check the specs/data sheet at this link
http://www.rayovacindustrial.com/products_flash_high_beam.shtml#

go to the bottom of the page, and clik the K2 LED Headlight specs.

READ THE LAST LINE/ BOX OF TEXT AT THE BOTTOM.

I am not a Lawyer, but I do think, " This data Is subject to change." covers them legally:scowl: 

IMHO: LEGAL LOOPHOLES SUCK!

RUN TIMES AS POSTED ON ABOVE SITE: 16hr high, 35hr med, 70hrs low.

Hope the light actually produces this same duration.

Thanks to all on this site for keeping up all information sharing!


----------



## half-watt (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

It's probably made in China is my guess.

eGear (Essential Gear) last year began selling a similar headlamp (essentially identical in packaging), though can no longer remember if it was just 1W Luxeon LED at that time (now it's a K2). I believe that the one i purchased last year was just a 1W Luxeon. eGear calls it the HeadStream and now sell it in a K2-flavor. It's shown on the www.essentialgear.com website.

The eGear webpage for the Headstream says nothing about regulated (not sure about the packaging). Digital switching shouldn't be confused with a regulation (of any sort), nor with a switching power supply/regulator. It merely refers to the use of some relatively simple electronics to sequence through a series of modes (each possibly unregulated). Generally a microswitch is used to signal the electronics, perhaps a simple binary counter chip coupled with some other chips and/or discrete transistors, to select a level of light output. Essentially, that's all digital switching, in its simplest form, does. It just a little more flexible than a multi-position mechanical switch. Many new headlamps use a simple digital switch to control operation. For example, the regulated PTec Quad uses one, as does the unregulated Petzl ZipkaPlus.

Nuwai makes some of the light gear that eGear sells. Don't know if the Headstream is a Nuwai product though.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## NotTooBright (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*



> The lack of a regulator on this lamp is really starting to bug me. Isn't it illegal to state something so specific on the packaging which is completely false?? My curiosity got the better of me yesterday and I connected this to an adjustable power supply. As soon as the voltage dropped below 4.5V, the light started to dim. It was honestly somewhat heartbreaking.
> :shakehead
> 
> YES IT IS ILLEGAL! HOWEVER, Check the specs/data sheet at this link
> ...


 
This is getting interesting. I actually got a response from Rayovac on my concern over the lack of a regulator. They told me that they do have a DC/DC regulator "that ensures the light output is consistent over the life of the battery" - but that it's not a DC boost chip. I then replied to them with a very well educated, "Huh?!?" and am waiting to hear what magic they come up with next.

One other point is that I believe the Target version of this headlamp does actually claim to have a "DC boost" circuit inside. It's just a bummer that they put that stuff right there on the packaging without seeming to care whether or not it reflects reality.

Either way, it's a nice light. Just wish it had the booster.


----------



## BB (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

Technically, a Boost Circuit does not mean that this would be a regulated boost circuit--two different concepts.

One would hope that a regulator circuit would be present--but there have been some very well thought of lights that have boost, but no feedback. For example, the ARC AAA and Gerber Infinity lights appear to be just boost circuits with no feedback (regulator) to keep the voltage/current stable--they slowly dim with use as the alkaline battery fades.

-Bill


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jul 14, 2007)

*Rayovac LED at Costco*

Found this at Costco for $15
http://rayovac.com/flashlight/lux3aahdlt-b.shtml

I bought it for my cousin who had a birthday but now im wishing i bought it for myself too. I havent seen it in action but a K2 for $15 seems pretty good deal.
I do like my Princton Tec EOS as far as headlamps go.


----------



## BB (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Rayovac LED at Costco*

Lots of discussion about Costco Headlamp here

-Bill


----------



## bigmikey (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

Dang. Ive always wanted a headlamp, but never wanted to pay that much for one. For $16.00 bucks I dont think I can go wrong.

Im gonna run over to Costco tomorrow and see if they have it. (crosses fingers).


----------



## NA8 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

I'd say wait a year for the Cree version, but hey, for $15 there's a lot of material there. Looks like it'd be good for a cheap bicycle light, esp on a helmet.


----------



## crislight01 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

the design looks a lot like this pelican:
http://pelican.com/lights_detail_specs.php?recordID=2670


----------



## HWman (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*



crislight01 said:


> the design looks a lot like this pelican:
> http://pelican.com/lights_detail_specs.php?recordID=2670




That unit does look like the one at Costco. However, the Pelican uses 3AAA not 3AA batteries. In addition, the Pelican 2670 has an output of only 22 lumens (versus the Rayovac's claimed 85 lumens), obviously a prior generation of LED.

There isn't a lot of reason to have a rear battery pack for a 3AAA headlamp, as far as I can see. The Pelican unit would not run for very long, and the mass of straps, cables, and housing make it cumbersome to use. 

Costco's (item 185790) *Rayovac* headlamp (*LUX3AAHDLT-B*) sells for just under $16 plus tax. It appears to be the same as the headlamp on Rayovac's web site (http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/lux3aahdlt-b.shtml), but the Costco packaging is silver/blue instead of silver/green.


I like Costco's Rayovac unit (see my post #11 for review). It is well worth the $32, I bought two...


----------



## half-watt (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

Rear battery pack ==> wearing a hood keeps the batts warm in cold weather w/o using Li batts is perhaps what you meant by "There isn't a lot of reason" (implies that there is some reason, to my way of thinking and you're right if that's what you meant).

other than that observation, i'm with you; 3xAAA is light enough to be up front.


----------



## IdahoDoug (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

Pretty impressive light. Having never seen this thread, I picked one up today for $14.50 plus tax. Seems to be a 3W Luxeon. Also blows away a Cree 1XAA I paid $15 for through Kaidomain that claims 60 Lumens. This headlamp seems to put out an entire order of magnitude more light though the beam is less disciplined than the Cree. 

What really impresses me is the build quality, the several levels of light, and most amazing is the color. Comparing it side by side with a fresh Wolf Eyes Explorer Cree 4 Level, the Cree washes things out but this thing seems more akin to natural sunlight. What that seemed to mean to my eyes was I could pick out more details like a moth on a distant fencepost with the headlamp I had not even noticed during my comparison. The same moth is very tough to distinguish with the Cree.

Anyhow, not meaning to say this thing is going to win any awards in terms of perfection, but it's worth twice what I paid.

DougM


----------



## IdahoDoug (Jul 16, 2007)

*Steal of an LED headlamp at Costco for $15.*

Just picked up a "High Beam" head mounted 3W Luxeon light by Rayovac (I know, I know...). Claims 85 lumens, but when I compare it to my Wolf Eyes Explorer Cree with 170 lumens, frankly the Rayovac is startlingly bright. It is also a much more natural output, allowing better ability to pick out details like a moth on a distant fencepost that is much more difficult to spot with the brighter WE light. And it's also full of thoughtful details, weatherproof, has a separate rear red LED, has 4 levels of light output. Did I mention it was only $15?...

Anyhow, thought the LED crowd should be aware of this one - Costco.


DougM


----------



## Kentuckian (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Steal of an LED headlamp at Costco for $15.*

That sounds great! I think that would fit my needs and wants (and wallet) very well indeed!


----------



## bguy (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Steal of an LED headlamp at Costco for $15.*

I didn't see it on Friday. But I'll take a look at another CostCo this week. What batteries does it take? Maybe it can have the LED swapped.

Bradley


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Steal of an LED headlamp at Costco for $15.*

WoW, thats a steal


----------



## Archangel (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Steal of an LED headlamp at Costco for $15.*

Here's a thread with more talk about it.
_(Link removed, like threads merged - Thanks)_


----------



## IdahoDoug (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Steal of an LED headlamp at Costco for $15.*

It is a 3XAA light. Truly an excellent deal. Flat out kicks butt in output, real world usability and construction.

DougM


----------



## greenlight (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*



ve7mdt said:


> (he does not own anything above a 3W Luxeon)



Considering that last year the 3w Lux was king, he's still pretty current.:candle:


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Steal of an LED headlamp at Costco for $15.*

saw that at costco yesterday too... in fresno cali...

its a k2 luxeon... i'd wish it was just 2AA...


----------



## batvette (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Steal of an LED headlamp at Costco for $15.*

Yeah I saw that a couple of weeks ago and passed on it, figured I had blown the monthly flashlight budget on my Sam's HID. 

Guess I know what is up next month.....


----------



## swxb12 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Steal of an LED headlamp at Costco for $15.*

This will make an awesome gift for a few friends that love camping. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## StuGatz (Jul 18, 2007)

*RayOVac Highbeam headlamp at Costco*

We do not usually have need for a headlamp unit. However, these RayOVac Highbeam headlamps were found at Costco at about $15.00 to $16.00. The price was too good to pass up on. 

It uses 3 AA batteries housed in a hard plastic container that is worn at the rear of the head strap. The plastic encased headlamp LED has four settings: High, Medium, Low, and a flashing “strobe” that is relatively slow and most likely intended as a signal. The rear housing has a rear facing red LED that is either steady or flashing. 

The high setting for the headlamp is very bright and the device will tilt downward with several click adjustments to apparently allow for illumination directly in front of a walking or bicycling path. The elastic strap goes around the “brim” of the head with a center support strap over the top center of the head. They are adjustable. The strap appears to be sturdy but I am not very familiar with elastic strap headbands.

Overall this appears to be a great headlamp at a great price but again I must confess to not much experience with headlamps. Will use these in the field when applicable and will advise…



























Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## BB (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: RayOVac Highbeam headlamp at Costco*

Nice pics... (just got mine a few days ago). Pretty narrow beam--and the 100%/50%/25% beam settings are not a big spread in power. So far, works very well.

The main thread for the Rayovac/Costco headlamp is _(link removed - threads merged, thanks Bill, Sigman)
_ 
-Bill


----------



## HWman (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

In my review (post #11) above, I mentioned an anomaly in the switch where the first press to turn the light on did not do anything. That still has not changed.

I went for a walk (probably more to use my headlamp than for the health benefits) last night. I was using low for about ten minutes. Then I decided to use high (for about 20 minutes) to test heat buildup. The air temperature was about 60 degrees. Very few signs of any warmth were detected in LED front housing.

A new problem arose then. The switch sequence repeatedly became Off-High-Medium-Strobe-Off-High-Medium-Strobe... The Low setting had vanished! 

However, tonight the switch sequence is Off-Off-High-Medium-Low-Strobe-Off-Off-High-Medium-Low-Strobe...

Obviously, I will have to watch for a thermal problem with the switch. I also will have to open the second unit and test that one, too.

.


----------



## BB (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

My headlamp switch also has some interesting behaviors too...

It seems that if it has been off for awhile (much longer than a few seconds), it takes two clicks to turn on. And if it has been on for a few seconds--one click turns it off. If I cycle quickly, then it just goes through the modes Off-H-M-L-S-Off-H-M-L-S...

I would guess that this is just a "non-linear" user interface (a good thing).

Extra click required for "first on" to help prevent accidental turn on in pack--And a nice "use it a bit, and one click off" (starts single click on to High next click).

I have not used it enough yet to see any other issues with heat.

-Bill

PS: Rear RED LED lamp switch appears to have no special modes (off-on-blink-off...)...


----------



## StuGatz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: RayOVac Highbeam headlamp at Costco*

Oops...

If a moderator would like to move this to the original thread that would be OK with me. I did a search but only came up with a thread about a multi color RayOVac headlamp...:candle:

Stuart


----------



## bigmikey (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: RayOVac Highbeam headlamp at Costco*

I picked one up recently, but I think I might go back and grab one more before they sell out. Cant beat the price. And its plenty bright.


----------



## ltiu (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: RayOVac Highbeam headlamp at Costco*

It's exactly like the RR 3AA K2 Headlight sold at target but Costco is a lot cheaper. target sells it for $24.99 I remember.

Good deal and good headlight. It is spot only, not much flood. Long runtime on low (> 16 hours). Get's really hot when run on max for 5 minutes or more.


----------



## ltiu (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*



crislight01 said:


> the design looks a lot like this pelican:
> http://pelican.com/lights_detail_specs.php?recordID=2670



Looks like the same light is being sold by multiple brands. River Rock, Rayovac and Pelican.


----------



## FrankSquid (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

I have 2 of the River Rock versions. None of the Costcos near me in the northeast had any Ray-O-Vacs.

I mounted the lights on bike helmets for my son and I. 3 black zipties secured the headlamps to the helmets like they were made for them! The focused beam is very well suited for riding on trails at night and the rear LED helps drivers to see you on the road. Even at $25 each, these lights are a great value especially if you use them for biking.


----------



## crislight01 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*



ltiu said:


> Looks like the same light is being sold by multiple brands. River Rock, Rayovac and Pelican.


yes must be a chinese made sold by multiple brands.:thinking:


----------



## ttay1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: RayOVac Highbeam headlamp at Costco*



BB said:


> Nice pics... (just got mine a few days ago). Pretty narrow beam--and the 100%/50%/25% beam settings are not a big spread in power. So far, works very well.
> 
> The main thread for the Rayovac/Costco headlamp is here.
> 
> -Bill


Bill, which Costco? They are not available in the East Bay yet.

Mike.


----------



## BB (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: RayOVac Highbeam headlamp at Costco*

Mike,

I think it was in the Foster City one--If not, it was in the South San Francisco one on EL Camino Real (in the tool/flashlight area)... I try and go by and check tomorrow and let you know if the FC still has them.

You can also go to any Costco and have them check stock in nearby stores with the Item Number too.

-Bill


----------



## BB (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: RayOVac Highbeam headlamp at Costco*

Checked--Foster City, SSF, and Redwood City--and only the Redwood City Costco showed stock (3PM 50 units). 4PM, two less (me), appear to have a around 40-45 on the floor in the tool/flashlight section.

-Bill


----------



## ttay1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: RayOVac Highbeam headlamp at Costco*



BB said:


> Checked--Foster City, SSF, and Redwood City--and only the Redwood City Costco showed stock (3PM 50 units). 4PM, two less ( me), appear to have a around 40-45 on the floor in the tool/flashlight section.
> 
> -Bill



Thanks. Vallejo and Tracy also has them. The other stores in the Bay Area should have them petty soon.


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: RayOVac Highbeam headlamp at Costco*

dangit... wish they'd carry these at Sam's Clubs. We don't have a Costco in the entire state.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

Merged like threads...


----------



## Wyeast (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*

Careful using NIMH's with them - we've already heard experiences of these headlamps overheating because of minimal heatsinking. 

On a related note - I wonder how hard it is to take apart the guts and slap on a decent heatsink to it to make for a bike headlight? Maybe slap on a 2nd, switch the battery pack out for NIMH D's and ride ride ride!


----------



## Stromberg (Aug 7, 2007)

I think that this "Retki" (means "Trek" in Finnish language) headlamp is yet another brand but same light:

http://www.retki.fi/tuotteet?sc=13∏=106

I've seen this at 24 euros(that's about 33 dollars :sigh in local department store. Can anyone recommend to pay that much of the light? I'm planning to use it as a bike light at winter so heat build up won't be a problem.


----------



## Stromberg (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I went and bought "Rayovac/RiverRock/Retki" headlamp and I can't say I'm very impressed by the output when compared to my Led Lenser David 19 rechargeable torch which is clearly brighter than the headlamp. The Led Lenser is fully original/unmodded but it draws almost 1000mA from 14500 cell when fully charged. So it seems to be "bit" overdriven because, as far as I know, it uses normal 1 watt Luxeon led(manufacturer states that it uses 1.25 watt "chip"). If this headlamp indeed gives 85 lumens my Led Lenser must give nearly or over 100 lumens.


----------



## batvette (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay well here goes the first pan of the thing. 


Because of the raves on this, I grabbed one yesterday, and the reviews were deserved. I've had a couple of heasdlamps in this price range before, this is a well- no, extremely well thought out and executed design. a bargain, comfortable to wear, well balanced. So I put the batteries in my happy little prize, (I alway try to get one toy/tool on a costco food run) and lo and behold.... "oh, no. ****! I knew it." 
what did you have for breakfast? Pea green soup. you know the joke. 
I've bought about 20 luxeon/cree/seoul LED lights over the years and while some people like the less blue/white tint, even preferring a yellow tint, calling it "natural", this is that sick, pukey, yellow with a smidgeon of green color I hate, and it's certainly pushing the credibility to call it 85 lumens. Luck of the Luxeon lottery as they say. Too bad, it's a well made unit. 
so two users have called it a pleasing "natural". do you mean just a tad on the yellow side, or?
Can anyone say theirs is blue/white or white? I'm wondering if I should go try another, either by exchange or just eating this one. 
I'm not using this as it is, I really can't stand that beam.


----------



## CostcoAAcells (Aug 15, 2007)

batvette said:


> Can anyone say theirs is blue/white or white? I'm wondering if I should go try another, either by exchange or just eating this one.
> I'm not using this as it is, I really can't stand that beam.



I've had 2 so far. One I sold to a co-worker, the other I gave to a bicyclist friend. Both of them were a pleasant, blue-tinted white. Guess I've been lucky. I need to go get another one. 
If I ever got one that I didn't care for, I probably would exchange it. Of course, I know many people who aren't picky about beam colors and would love to have it. I could gift it to somebody in need.


----------



## BB (Aug 16, 2007)

I have three of them too, and all are a bright white with a slight bluish tint. Took them on a trip to Lava Beds National Monument in North Eastern California. The all worked very well in what are mostly deep gray/brown/black lava tubes. Ran mine on low most of the time and used a UK 4AA eLED Zoom (on low) held low much of the time to give shadows to the ruff surfaces when walking.

If you don't like it (or got a bad one), take it back. Costco has never given us any issue at all with returns.

-Bill


----------



## knot (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what the LED headlamp at Costco is? (possibly Rayovac brand)*



Joseph13 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I bought this very light, *HIGHBEAM* (costco # 185790) last weekend, and think for about $16.00 it is good for a loaner emergency headlight.
> 
> ...



I bought a cheap 2x123 cell light that said "fully regulated". I found out what that meant: a resistor in the tailcap - otherwise direct drive. Well, it's regulated. As it turns out, it's a good host for a cree module drop in - minus the resistor.


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Aug 16, 2007)

I modded the River Rock version with a SSC P4, a McR20, and a beefed up heatsink. Other than the PWM flicker which bothers me, it has become one of my favorite headlamps. I'll use it on hi just to avoid the PWM dimming.












The heatsink is a stack of 3 coins, a shaped penny in the recess of the stock heatsink, and two Chuck E Cheese coins which protrude through the back cover. I drilled some holes in the frame for improved airflow over the sink.

I took Lux readings under my desk at about 20” with the stock K2 and McR20 combo as well as the SSC with McR20S. I got 2600 for the McR20 K2, and 6100 for the McR20 Seoul. These reading were taken on the same partially discharged cells.

Here are some beamshots on hi, with a Nuwai 1 watt headlamp at left and the River Rock SSC at right. The exposures start at 1/2.5 sec, F5.6, and decrease to F7.1 then F9.0:


 

 



You can see the amount of spill from the SSC/McR20S combo. It's a much more useful beam for med to close work.

I run the light on NiMH AA cells, and for the first several minutes need to watch the temperature on hi. After that the heat is manageable by the sink.


----------



## Archangel (Aug 16, 2007)

My Costco (CT) got them in, so naturally i picked one up since i have no need for yet another headlamp. I compared mine to my U2 and i'm going to say that on fresh cells the 85lm OTF isn't a lie. It's a bit misleading since it's not regulated, but at least it's not an outright misrepresentation like some of the popular brands around here. There are some niggles, but i'd rather they cut back on the features than the build quality, and it seems to be decently well built.


----------



## nmanchin (Aug 18, 2007)

great headlight (actually my first). i just modded it with a seoul. fantastic upgrade. i think i might buy another one of these to have around. they do seem built rather well for the price. i don't think i could go w/out the adjustable head now. i'm still working on heat sink ideas, but i had it on for HI for an hour while washing the car in the dark and there was no dimming or color change! best $35 i've spent in a while.


----------



## fstedie (Aug 21, 2007)

I took the guts of this headlamp and upgraded my weak Stanley Tripod light with them. You don't get the best flashlight but I like the tripod feature and the fact that it holds 9 batteries.


----------



## bee-man (Aug 23, 2007)

LEDZEP/NMAN:
How did you disassemble the light, or what did you do before removing the 4 screws in the light? Do you have to pry the light out of the frame?
thanks


----------



## fstedie (Aug 24, 2007)

are you talking about the headlamp or the stanley?

for the headlight, pry the main unit from the swivel base and take the screws out. after that the whole assembly pretty much falls out.


----------



## bee-man (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, I meant the headlight. So disassembly is just what I suspected... I just never got around to trying. Thanks, fstedie.

Still debating what type of emitter and reflector combo to replace the unit with. The stock output is surprisingly bright, but way too spotty for my needs.


----------



## swxb12 (Aug 29, 2007)

My local Costcos still don't carry 'em, so I bought the RiverRock version out of curiosity.

So far, I'm not a very big fan of the square (corners are rounded) beam pattern. For indoor use, I have a layer or two of scotch tape over the lens for diffusing. 

I'm going to keep it as a bike helmet light, and until good AA(s) Cree/Seoul offerings finally hit the market.


----------



## outersquare (Oct 22, 2007)

i got one, it is just as bright as 2007 T1, not bad for $15


----------



## RonM (Oct 22, 2007)

I've had no luck finding these headlamps at the Costcos I frequent in northern NJ.


----------



## bee-man (Oct 28, 2007)

Man, that sucker was hard to pry out... So here's how I ended up modding my headlamp. DX special - ala carte SSC emitter & reflector combo. It now produces a soft hot spot that transitions to a lot of spill. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## 5kids (Nov 6, 2007)

These are on clearance (Costco puts an *Astrex on clearance items) at 2 of the local Costco (No. Gilbert AZ & Tempe, AZ) for <$13 with batteries! I have 2 now and loan them out to my Boy Scouts if they forget their own headlight when we hike at night. I'm watching for the price to drop and then I'll probably pick up a few more.


----------



## laszlomdq (Nov 13, 2007)

This lamp is incredible if weight is not an issue. Lots of light, I love it. Any other mods around?


----------



## hopkins (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes looks to be a true spotlight. Perfect to bungee to the handel bars.
Has anyone tried it on a bicycle helmet yet?
Do the straps have enough adjustment?

Anyone have a nice closeup picture of the electronics inside the HighBeam?
Please post it here so we can all see the invisible DC-DC regulation chips!
LOL

Here's a pic of the Rayovac Sportman Extreme 1AA headlamp regulation 
circuit. Seems to need at least 2 chips - 1 for mode switching and the other
for voltage regulation plus some resistors, diodes and a capacitor ? Does this make sense ?

http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff319/12eric/?action=view&current=sportman1AAheadlampcircuit.jpg


----------



## HiPower (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone, Does anyone know of a Costco that has these (Rayovac K2 LED headlights) in stock anywhere in the Bay Area? I went to the Sunnyvale and Fremont Costco and had no luck finding any. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## swxb12 (Dec 5, 2007)

HiPower, I have also not seen it in the Bay Area.

I can confirm that San Francisco, South San Francisco (El Camino Real), and SF Airport Costco have not carried it.

In case you happened to need Sanyo Eneloop Batteries, the SF Airport Costco carried them.

Best,
SW


----------



## HiPower (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you SW. I guess the Costco deal is long gone.


----------



## Wicho (Dec 6, 2007)

Call the Costco in Concord - I recall seeing them there on Black Friday.

I just purchased eight of these suckers - here's how much I liked them - even though I know they had them in San Diego a week ago (where I live), I bought them in Florida and am lugging them back home with me tomorrow, just in case they're out in SD when I get back!


----------



## rimugu (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok, now I want one. I will have to raid any costco store in the vicinity!


----------



## dave43 (Dec 24, 2007)

Are these still available? It would be nice to pick one up for $15 instead of $26 at Target.


----------



## mktiger (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello, I found this forum while seaching for this headlight on the net.I too have various flashlights all over the house as well as in my work van for the just in case times. One of the guys I ran into at the 4wheeler park had this headlamp on while loading up. Wish I would of asked him where he got it. Unfortunatly, I don't live around any costco's and honestly never heard of the store until I read everyones posts- I live out in the sticks in southen Indiana. Just wondering if anyone has seen these lights for sale anywhere else. We do have a Target store in town, "riverrocky" but I am trying to save the 10-11 clams.
thanks


----------



## 5kids (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm not selling any of mine, but we do have 4 in my house. 2 of my sons recieved one for for Christmas. I keep 1 in my car, and another in my SUV. My oldest son (14) is in Boy Scouts and already has PT EOS that I picked up on a 1 day sale @ REI for $16! last year. All 3 of my sons also recieved an UCO lantern for Christmas.

I've wanted to do a photo of my 3 boys and 2 girls all wearing headlamps like the Cabela's 2007 Christmas time commerical where a sofa full of kids wearing headlamps are waiting for Santa to come down the Chimney. Commercial was very well done, that is for selling crappy Cabela's branded multi-LED headlamps.


----------



## IdahoDoug (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey, just a quick review of this excellent light. I've had mine for over 6 months now and used it in a variety of situations. Lately, I've used it for snowshoeing at night in temps from 25 to 0 degrees F and it's really come through. Still on the original batteries from when I bought it. I've been out from 2-4 hours at a time with it on low beam 90% of the time and in this mode it's well over 3X as bright as anyone else's lamp. So that's a total winter use of roughly 40 hours. I hope I'm not wrong that these are the original batteries come to think of it. For the 40 hours I'm sure of it, though which is impressive. Used it a lot this summer for night hikes and boating, so less sure now. Hmm. Anyone know what the battery life is - would help others assess that claim I'm making (upfront profession of ignorance here in favor of over promising a claim).

It's definitely a thrower and for close up use could use a MUCH lower level as it's "whoa" bright. Simple easy to use switch I can engage with thin gloves on yet has never been accidentally turned on in a pack. Strap stays oriented to throw on the head with a couple quick motions, it never moves even in rigorous activity. It's been soaked by snow/perspiration for hours at at time. A real good example of an excellent high value headlamp that has now proven itself worthy of a place with my best outdoor gear. I've had Petzl, and a Black Diamond 4 LED. This totally out shines them and outperforms them.

DougM


----------



## r-s (Mar 13, 2008)

Does anyone know where we can find one of these lights? My wife just called me to say that she tried looking for it (under Rock River brand) in the nearest Target store (about an hour's drive) but all they had was an Eddie Bauer 3-LED light for like 30 bucks. (Ugh.)

We are in Western MI, no Costco in this part of the country. Nearest Walmart/Meijers is about a half-hour drive, and the closest they had was the Rayovac job with the swing-over diffuser, and red/blue LED to the side, for approx. $25. Did not get that because we thought this one would be a much better light, but cannot seem to find it under any branding.

Any suggestions/advice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rimugu (Mar 24, 2008)

r-s said:


> Does anyone know where we can find one of these lights?



This is the best I could find a couple weeks back. They had a 10USD offer if you bought 30USD (or 40, don' remember). 27.31 currently. 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance 
I anyone finds a better price, let us know.


----------



## r-s (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks! I bookmarked the URL and will show it to my wife.

We broke down and bought the 1-AA/1-Watt Rayovac headlamp (the one with the swing-over diffuser, and three 5MM LEDs (two red, one blue). I was honestly surprised by the output. I was expecting to be disappointed (needed to have something, my wife needs it when she goes to the barn before sunup), but it puts out as much light as my 3W Rayovac 2/AA penlight.

Do you know how this light compares to the 1W/1AA model that we got? If the output is appreciably better then it'll be real tempting to go for it.

Sorry for the hangfire delay in replying. Have been more than a bit under the weather lately, way behind in everything now.


----------



## kitelights (Mar 31, 2008)

I have both (RR version) and both are nice for what they do. I run the larger RR on low most of the time, I use it mostly intermittently and the cells seem to last forever. 

The RR is mainly a spot. If you're looking to do detailed work in a concentrated area, it will suit you. I think that the ROV 1AA is a more 'comfortable' beam, even with the spot, but I'd say that the 3AA RR is brighter. 

It's like comparing apples to oranges. They're very different lights. I tend towards flood beams, so the ROV is a better overall general light for me, but I'm surprised each time I use the RR 3AA at how well it works for me, in spite of the tight spot. 

I don't think that you'd be sorry to own both.


----------



## rimugu (May 1, 2008)

The amazon offer is back.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance

Here it is for $27.31USD 

But currently they have an offer - Save an extra $10 instantly when you spend $39 or more on select Rayovac products offered by Amazon.com. Enter code RAYOV508 at checkout. - You could order some batteries, or in my case, bought two. Now it is 22.31 each and no shipping or tax (in TX).


----------



## pumps (Oct 7, 2021)

I just picked up one of these little headlights at an estate sale for $5 and it looks like new. It'll come in handy I think. Thanks for posting how it operates.


----------

